# Tweeter cone is dented??



## jumper (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all. I built three of these Zaph Audio MTM kits in an in-wall build for my L C and R channels for my home theater: http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/mtm-speaker-kits/zaph|audio-za5.3c-center-channel-single/

I took the screen down and looked at the speakers and noticed the dome on the center channel tweeter is dented. Did I blow this tweeter? At the time I didnt think to listen for output. I'll check tomorrow. But is this what happens when a driver fails?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

A dent only comes from something pushing the dome in, not from a tweeter being blown.


----------



## jumper (Apr 8, 2012)

Hmmm... they are behind the screen where curious fingers can't get at them and the dent is more like a dimple. I'll take a pic and post it.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Ya, please do. If the tweeters have a rigid screen over them, then ya maybe they did dent themselves in overexcursion due to an insufficient HPF and/or running a lot of power through them. How does the tweeter sound?


----------



## jumper (Apr 8, 2012)

They don't have a screen and I would say that over-excursion is possible. They are 4ohm loads but my receiver is rated at 6ohm and up. I don't notice any difference in sound quality.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Hmmm. I'm still guessing that the dome was accidentally pushed in, then. Your receiver and impedance of the tweet would be unrelated to this issue.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I've pushed those dents out before very carefully by squeezing the edges and moving around and it eventually pops back into place. I've heard chewing gum or wall-tack (for posters) works to grab the middle and pull (although that picture makes that approach look more difficult).

Never seen over-excursion on a tweeter. I've seen tweeters melt themselves from too much power, but never push into something and dent (not saying that this is impossible, though)


----------



## jumper (Apr 8, 2012)

here is the pic.

First one is for reference. The second one is the close up on the tweeter.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

This is the dust cup that is dented. Chances are the tweeter membrane is fine. If I a, correct it should have little if any effect on the sound


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree, I would just leave it alone if it is not causing a problem because you might do more damage trying to fix it.


----------



## jumper (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok. Thanks all. I was reading another thread where a subwoofer was over- driven and the cone was dented. It was just a joke and didn't really occur but that got me thinking about this. My speakers are rated higher than my receiver can put out so theoretically I should not be able to damage them. I understand now that tweeters melt like was posted in this thread. Still, I'm at a loss to explain my dented tweeter??


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

The picture gives it away, that sure looks like a finger poke to me.

Also, this is a dome tweeter and not a ring diaphram. I have a hard time believing that the dent wouldn't directly impact the tweeters dispersion, if nothing else. How audible of a change it might be... you be the judge.



Anthony said:


> Never seen over-excursion on a tweeter. I've seen tweeters melt themselves from too much power, but never push into something and dent (not saying that this is impossible, though)


Nor have I, it was just a thought.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have successfully removed a dent using warmed blu-tac by sticking it on the dent and popping it back out. It left a crease but was basically it's correct shape.
However, it wasn't the same model as yours so I will let you decide if it is worth trying. :hide:


----------

